# Real Men Love Poodles...



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

My hubby is the one who insisted we get a Standard Poodle; due to non-shedding.


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*I'd like to think so!*

I grew up with a standard named Louis ( I named my current male after him), we'd swim in the lakes and and play in the forest near our house in northern New Jersey - I had no idea that they were a 'foo foo' dog until I was an adult! My wife had bad experiences with poodles dog-sitting for a couple of standards that the owners let run the house - counter surfing, jumping on tables and etc. I had to convince _*her*_ to get a poodle! Samantha is a great dog . . . Now she absolutely loves them! She then said - one is enough - no more dogs . . . imagine my surprise when she asked me to take a look at some poodles from a local breeder . . . now we have Louis!

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My boyfriend fell in love with my mom's standard poodle, so he was ECSTATIC when I decided to get my OWN puppy spoo (Millie). Now he is already begging me to get another one!!! Maybe in a few years....


Now if I could only convince him that Millie will look spectacular with bracelets and a pom-pom tail


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

When Romeo was about a year, my hubby had the groomer put him in a continental clip and took him out every morning for coffee, so that everyone would see "his" gorgeous poodle!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

When our daughter, Katy, was barely 18 she purchased her spoo, Chalumeau (Meau). Daddy was out of town when she brought Meau home (with my blessing - David and I have an understanding about pets - if I want them, I get them! :lol and when he got home and saw this little bundle of puppy breath sleeping in Katy's lap, he said, "WHAT is THAT???" We explained that it was Katy's new standard poodle puppy and he was NOT impressed... fast forward just a few months and he's actively helping me search for a spoo of our own! :lol: I was the one who added our first dogs to our home and family, but now that he has "HIS" girl, I know we'll always have a spoo in our pack! (and he LOVES her in a continental!) I knew I loved this guy for a reason!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My husband Tom is the one who got me into spoos in the first place. He absolutely loves the girls as well as each and every spoo we've ever had. 

A few year ago when I told him that I found a 4 year old spoo looking for a new home (Sport) he was willing to drive for hours to get him.  When I worried about if a 4 year old kennel dog would be good with our young kids his answer was that its a spoo so of course it will be. He turned out to be so very right.


----------



## JoeyLondon (Jun 21, 2010)

I love hearing everyone's responses. I also find it funny that there's this perception about men and poodles, which is also wildly evident isn't true. =)

I can't wait to finally get my own poodle.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Let's all remember that Winston Churchill had Poodles. 




BTW.... Dang girl! Granpa's hot!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Great post and thread!

my stepfather, who like your grandpa was about masculine as it got (was a paratrooper in Korea, stonemason, etc) had 3 different toy poodles in his life. the dogs adored him. He wasn't a guy who could talk much about his feelings but the way he took care of those little dogs was pretty incredible. 

I waited a long time to get a poodle myself, and wanted a mini poodle. FozziesPa was one of the "oh god do I have to walk the foo foo dog?" type, but now he has distinct opinions on grooming and the within the first week was holding fozzie like a baby on his lap while he watched television. I think he snuggles more when I'm not around because Fozzie is pretty devoted to me. FozziesPa also adores cats, so yes, I got double lucky! And my 11 year old shelter kitty Raven knows that her Pa is her best friend, which helped us during the first few weeks when the Foz took all my attention. 

I don't trust a man who doesn't like animals!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> FozziesPa also adores cats, so yes, I got double lucky!


Yep, David loves our cats too (all 4 of them!) and he likes my horses from a distance (I'm not sure if their size is intimidating to him or what - but he doesn't do much "hands on" with them) The one thing he's not really fond of are my birds, but two of them are rescues and are really nippy with anyone but me, so it's no wonder they're not his favorite pets. I'm also very lucky to have found a pet lover with whom to share my life!


----------



## JoeyLondon (Jun 21, 2010)

Bart loves our two cats, and they adore him. I had Deano when I moved in, and we got Fezzik soon after (Deano had been lonely since Joey died). I know Bart is an animal lover of the nth degree. When we went to the Humane Society to adopt a cat, Fezzik was possibly the least charming cat you could imagine adopting- in fact, he bit Bart in the face. TWICE. BEFORE we decided to adopt him. Actually, when we told the Humane Society people that HE was the cat we wanted, they were like, "Really? Are you sure?" 

If Bart hadn't loved animals as much as I do, I don't think Fezzik would have ever had a chance at a home (he'd been at the shelter for months, and no one wanted to adopt him, despite still being a kitten), and I don't think he would have morphed into the wonderful cat he is today. Now Fezzik sits behind Bart's head, and grooms his hair.

Men who love animals are the best. =)


----------

